# 2005 Maxima



## toniajw (Mar 15, 2005)

I just purchased a 2005 Maxima SL. I would like for my doors to lock automatically after the car is placed in drive or after I reach a certain speed. Does anyone know how to perform this task? I've read the manual and didn't see anything regarding this function.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

just saying hi and welcoming you to NF

hope someone can help ya out


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

toniajw said:


> I just purchased a 2005 Maxima SL. I would like for my doors to lock automatically after the car is placed in drive or after I reach a certain speed. Does anyone know how to perform this task? I've read the manual and didn't see anything regarding this function.


live in or work in the ghetto and dont want anyone to carjack ya, i see.... :thumbup:


----------



## toniajw (Mar 15, 2005)

I won't justify that ignorant statement with a comment. 

I thought this forum would provide useful information and had intelligent members. Guess I'll have to keep looking for an intelligent driven forum.



am3rican said:


> live in or work in the ghetto and dont want anyone to carjack ya, i see.... :thumbup:


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

toniajw said:


> I won't justify that ignorant statement with a comment.
> 
> I thought this forum would provide useful information and had intelligent members. Guess I'll have to keep looking for an intelligent driven forum.


hahah...its great that everyone gets bent out of shape about everything. And its not ignorant, its friggen realistic. I live 6 miles from the city named the "Most Dangerous in North America." Do you honestly believe anyone in their right mind would NOT lock their doors? There is a difference between sensibility and intelligence. BUT OF COURSE, everyone has to be politically correct. 

But to answer your question, I know GM vehicles have that capability but Nissan doesn't. I am 90% sure of this.


----------



## tdiggs (Mar 18, 2005)

I have the 2004. It does not have this feature.


----------



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

i upgraded from a 96 max to an 05 max... and i have been trying research the same thing. from what i have found they haven't and don't plan on it. Just kinda find it strange that my mirrors and steering wheel and my seats are heated... yet the doors won't lock...

On your personalized settings.... that you can go into via your display, there is an opt to lock the doors after so many minutes... but this is for when you stop and unlock the doors to let someone out and then you start to drive -- it'll relock ... 

only had it 2 Days now... so i'll post anything else i find....


----------

